# Supercharger or twin turbos?



## yrrej (Aug 31, 2009)

just got a black '06 Goat with 11,000 miles. pristine condition. i'm planning for the future, either a supercharger or twin turbos. i like the overall performance improvement of a supercharger, but also the sudden boost of the turbos. however, i have no experience with the Goat. What do you guys recommend? Seems like the supercharger is an easier install and slightly cheaper, but i could go either way. We have the expertise here to do either job right. Any thoughts/recommendations? or should i just leave well enough alone. BTW my warranty is void as soon as i make any modification whatever, but they will pro-rate it, so i'm not out anything....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Learn to drive it first. Upgraded your suspension and bushings before adding that kinda power.

Turbo will give you more power but also is a heat generator. Heat is never good. Supercharger will give you enough to make you very happy and I also think they are more reliable and good for the motor.

Also search. This topic has been covered tons of times I'm sure.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

The STS turbos are not too bad on generating heat since the turbos are behind the rear axle.

I have a Maggie and love the instant "no build up" power.

Never did I have to rev the engine up and drop the clutch.

I do miss the sound of the turbos on other cars.


----------



## yrrej (Aug 31, 2009)

*Definitely....*

i need to learn to drive it. i've just been toodling around since i got it. however, nobody has really challenged me, and i've found myself sitting next to some reasonably quick Camaros and Fords, even motorcycles. This car gets a lot of respect, and these streets here aren't too safe to drive quickly on. my insurance agent told me with a little smile, 'Got a GTo, eh?' We've had a rash of motorcycle and racing deaths for a couple of years. i actually lowered my insurance payments though. yep, i need to search it but wanted a few opinions from people on the road right now. my son has a Charger SRT8 and he is thinking Supercharger down the way. my hyundai has a turbo, and i love that sudden boost about 4000 rpm where it takes off like a pocket rocket. but the GTo just takes off from 2500 rpm unlike any other car i've owned, which isn't to say i've owned much in the way of cars, although i used to have bikes in the old days, a Triumph 600, yamaha 750, '47 indian chief, a montessa Scorpion that would make 0 - 60 in 3 seconds, etc. my main adjustment will be gas mileage. The Goat probably uses more than twice the gas of the hyundai, except when the hyundai is boosting. it say's i'm getting 15.2 right now. Thanks for the info....


----------



## yrrej (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, everybody. After consulting with my son, who knows a lot of stuff, and reading this thread:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/want-goat-go-faster-22037/

i, like Stimpy, know what i must do. it will cost about $10,000, but will cover all the bases.


----------

